# Another hello from Victoria!



## Nick_Barclay (Feb 13, 2022)

Hi Folks! My name is Nick, I'm from Victoria, BC and I'm pleased to be joining this group. I joined a few months ago but haven't posted yet. I'm studying mechanical engineering, but machining and making/building things is where my hearts at. Currently, I'm rebuilding a King mini mill, a KC20-VS and once this is complete a lathe is next on my list!
I have to rework a few miter gears for the z-axis, and am looking for someone who might let me use their lathe locally to bore them out. If anyone in Victoria has a shop or a lathe and is willing to help out a young fellow starting out I'd be happy to connect!

Cheers


----------



## Darren (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 13, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary. I'm a 80's vintage Mechi


----------



## CalgaryPT (Feb 13, 2022)

Another welcome from Calgary Nick. Lots of helpful people here.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 13, 2022)

welcome from Toronto


----------



## whydontu (Feb 13, 2022)

welcome from Richmond!


----------



## 140mower (Feb 13, 2022)

Howdy from Lillooet BC.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 13, 2022)

Howdy neighbor, welcome and what part of town are you in?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 14, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Nick_Barclay (Feb 15, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Howdy neighbor, welcome and what part of town are you in?


Hello there! I'm in central Saanich, are you in town as well?


----------



## Tomc938 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi Nick!  Little far north of you, but welcome from Campbell River!


----------



## LenVW (Feb 16, 2022)

Welcome Nick.
Lots of helpful guys at CHMW.
I worked as a machinist for a few years,
 went back for Mech. Tech and Business.
Got a couple King Machines from KBC Tools.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 16, 2022)

Morning Nick, I'm out in flannel tuxedo country, Sooke.
If you hover over a members avatar there can be a location listed. A lot of members have their location and machines listed in their signature block as well.


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 22, 2022)

Welcome from Gaspe


----------



## Hruul (Mar 23, 2022)

Another welcome from SK.


----------

